Ask HN: Is there a font that is more appealing to women? - Chamuco1198
======
Top19
Yes anything in pink.

In all seriousness, your question seems to come from a biological perspective,
and that might have _some_ influence, but culture is likely to be a far larger
factor.

As an aside, I feel like people think they are some sort of genius when they
say “there are scientifically proven biological differences between the
sexes!!!” and that is true, but culture tends to have a far larger impact.

Culture isn’t static either, in Western culture, with it’s focus on both
progress / “rationality” as well as spiritualness, gender traits tend to go
through periods of convergence and divergence. Right now we are at the peak of
gender roles convergence, and we’ll probably see divergence over the next few
years (as social programs finally improve one parent, presumably women, will
find it easier to stay home), and then again convergence later on.

~~~
Chamuco1198
I agree with you. Culture will be a larger factor in a font preference. The
reason I'm asking is because I'm writing a blog dealing with tech topics but
oriented towards women. I know for a fact that there are a lot of women that
would like more tech information but less skewed towards the male viewpoint.

------
mbrock
Times New Roman.

~~~
Chamuco1198
Any particular reason you pointed out Times New Roman?

~~~
mbrock
It's a normal, stable, adult font. Decent and legible and reminiscent of a
double spaced essay in the humanities.

